# shifty trigger bar



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

the trigger bar in my 92g has a small cut in the pin that connects the trigger bar to the trigger, the trigger spring fits into that cut. it keeps pushing the trigger

away from the frame which caused the lip on the trigger bar that grabs the hammer for the DA pull to wear out. it only fires in SA now. i thought it was my fault

because i took it off, but it went on right and worked for awhile until it wore out? happened during dry fire.


----------

